# This is Honey.



## Goldenloverhrdl (Jun 17, 2021)

This is Honey. She just turned 6 months old. We just got her this week. She’s amazing, & we love her so much already.

Does she look like a full pure breed golden retriever? She came with no AKC papers but we don’t love her any less.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Honey is a pretty girl. Where did you get her?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Honey looks very sweet. Congratulations!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Adorable and you love her. Two of the best things!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

What a cute smiley little girl who looks full of love!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Honey is a pretty girl.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

She's a beauty!


----------

